# Post Your Jokes and Cartoons - Little Johnny Starts it Off



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

A traveling salesman rings this doorbell. 10 year old little Johnny opens, holding a beer and smoking a fat cigar.
The salesman says, "Little boy is your mother home?"
Little Johnny taps his ash on the carpet and says, "What do you think?"


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL! Here's one I love


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Machwind that is a riot..... 5 waves of ha ha,, ha ha ha. And few things make me bust out like that! The unexpected.

What are the 5 types of humor anyway? 8th grade was so long ago (1969).....

Irony, unexpected or surprise,, comparison, exaggeration, maybe play on words.

Poor Ann is out slaving over the compost (H-Manure). I hauled my share before Dinner. I'llh ave to show it to her.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's another one


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Here's another one


----------

